# traveling with a horse cart



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

Hey all.

I'm looking into maybe getting a meadowbrook that needs to be re-sanded and re varnished as a fun summer project the only 'problem' is getting it here. I usually, when moving my jerald, I just throw it on top of the suburban and secure it to the rails. Obviously a meadowbrook is a lot larger, heavier, and more delicate than my ol' jerald, LOL. So how do you guys get around with one? I was thinking of a modified cart caddy for the back of my BP trailer. modified to hold the increased weight with maybe angle irons. Before I go ahead trying to figure out how to make it work does anyone here have any tricks or ideas?


----------



## michaelvanessa

*on the road to shows.*

hiya how are you and hows it going.
ok ill discribe my horse box i sold it was what we call a luton van if you need pictures i can show you.
i use to put my cart in and the shafts would go on the luton above the cab. imagin a van with a box with a little box on the front extending just above the wind sheildabout 3 foot high.
and the partition was side ways so the pony was on the back and the partition protected the pony from the cart.
also the cart was secured with ratchet straps one across the front of the cart and went round the pigtails were the traces go.
the other was from the front of the van body insidethrough the pigtails were the traces go.
that stoped the cart moveing backwards and fowards.
the 3rd strap came up from the front anchorage point and looped round the shaft and across to the other shaft and wrapped round again and then back to the anchorage point so it stoped the shafts hiting the roof and it was anchord 3 ways.
if you need any more imformation ill be glad to help you and show you pictures.
there was plenty of room for all my tack and sundrys i took with my fridge cooker hay and feed.
and we went camping so we had the pony and my cart governess tent electric fence so the tent was corrald barbque you name it we had it and we camped out with frends and there horses as well and my other pony came in a trailer with another horse so i had both of my ponys with me.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

thanks michaelvanessa!

Sounds like quite the rig you had there. I'm pretty jealous of the horse box style trailers that you guys have.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

MV's rig is mighty fancy!

I put my meadowbrook in the back of the pick up and borrow my Mom's 2 horse bumper pull,
My trailer is a 3 horse slant and the horse and cart might fit, but my trailer doesn't have an escape door in the first stall so I don't want to "trap" my horse in the first stall, In an emergency it would take about 20 min to get to the horse. And Pilgrim takes up two stalls.
Idealy I am looking for a 2 + 1 trailer, or a 4 horse slant, with an escape door in the first stall.
I know several people that a 3 horse slant will work for them, They have a smaller horse and/or cart and an escape door.

I have seen people put brackets on the back of the trailer to put the cart there, but I wouldn't do that with out an emergency exit, lots of people do , but personally I would not. I do think brackets would work if you had an escape door though.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

Do you think the brackets would pose as much of an issue if I do have an escape door? I'd like to figure out the logistics of moving this thing around if I needed to. I don't have a pickup but, rather a suburban so a truck bed isn't an option really. Selling my current trailer for larger one is also on the table at this point, LOL.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*travleing*

hiya i put a couple of pictures in tricky and quincy of my horsebox.


----------



## clippityclop

I'm guilty of hauling mine in my 3H LQ slant load with my pony - pony goes into the first stall - it DOES have a door that opens and he can walk right out no problem if we got in a jam. Back tack room collapses, and cart fits inside - shafts go up and hang from chains and dog collars I installed from the roof inside.

Your gal is a big gal - she probably won't fit thru an escape door on an aluminum type trailer - maybe a stock type trailer? Plenty of room for a drafty type up front and a meadowbrook in the back - some of the escape doors on stock trailers are big enough to get heifers out - should be big enough for a stocky horse -

Are the shafts on a meadowbrook easily taken off and put back on? would be an option to put the cart in first and horse in last and shafts on hooks along the inside up high on the ceiling....


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

LOL, I wish the shafts came off... They're pretty fixed. The cart is in okay condition it needs quite a bit of work before it's back to it's original glory. Though, I couldn't make it much worse than it is now. It needs a full sanding, stain, and re-varnishing which I'll likely begin hand sanding everything once it gets here. stain and varnish once the warmer summer days are here; though I don't doubt it will take that long at the minimum before it's ready for stain and varnish. LOL. anyways, I've spoken to the owner of it and she's negotiable on the price because it needs a bit of work and has had an accident which one shaft had been broken and needed to be repaired and one wheel might need replacement but she isn't sure she says it just squeeks. Though at the price it's at it's still IMO of course a good deal. 

Am I crazy for considering this?

heres the broken shaft that was repaired.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Have you seen the cart in person? How is the shaft fixed, with what material?


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

I have yet to see it in person, I aim to do that later this week. Though I believe from our conversation, it was fixed with a metal pipe.


----------



## clippityclop

Oh what a fun project! It looks to be in decent shape! How neat! And you are so talented - I have no doubt in my mind you will make it worth twice as much as its purchase price when you are done.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

MANY MANY thanks clippytclop. I hope once I see it, everything is good with it. The woman who's selling it seemed very honest when I asked what happened to the shaft, wheel, and it's condition. She also had a few other pony and small horse carts for sale as well. 

In my little fantasy world I would very much like to buy it and fix it up. Then have a nice cart that I would never otherwise be able to afford. LOL. We'll see how reality plays out I suppose.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

When you go look at the cart lift up the axel on one side and spin the wheel, make sure it spins freely and doesn't bind up at all. The wheel should spin at least 3 or four times around with a good yank on it. Mine spin about 6 or 7 times around. Then do the other side. The wheel should spin true , it should not wobble back and forth on the axel, and it should not be warped or have flat spots. Now a *little* is okay. The wheels should have a slight dish in them, I will have to get a photo to show you what I mean.

Check to see if the wheels are tight on the axel, by taking the top of the wheel and shaking it back and forth to the inside of the cart then to the outside, the wheel can have some play but not so much that it wobbles around on the axel. check the fellows on the wheels, make sure where the spokes go into the fellows they are tight and not split. Make sure where the spokes go into the hubs they are tight too. Check to make sure the metal rims are on tight and the rubber is tight too. What kind of hub does it have? Roller bearings or standard? Ask when or if the bearings have ever been checked, doesn't really matter but you will want to know for maintenance. 



If you are refinishing the cart you will probably want to replace the shaft, straight heel shafts are not that expensive and I think you can order just one. 

I have a cart that the shaft is fixed with a muffler pipe, and it has lasted for years, but check that out before you use it. Check the balance of the cart, make sure you like the way you get in and out of it and you are okay with that.

The wheels are the most expensive part of the cart, so really check them out.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*pictures*

i hope thay helped it was a good box its a shame it had to go but im saveing up for a trailer with a bit of liveing and a new van so i can take quincy and tricky out with a horse drawn veichle as well im intrested in an equitrek medium up to 16 hh.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

I have a few more pictures Taffy,

I'll upload them for you to see.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

From MV











DSCF7039 here is a side ways vew of my motorised horse box as you can see the side ramp fr debarkcation with ponys faceing foward as i said the shafts go in the luton above the cab.
the van is a 3 1/2 tonns loaded.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

one wheel which I believe is the one she said squeeked










the back










the other wheel


----------



## michaelvanessa

*thanks to tc thanks once again many thanks.*

hiya as you can see from the rear of the horsebox the 3rd upright is were the partition was so if you emagine in your minds eye that the rear of the carts there and the shafts are above the cab and the pony had plenty of room on the back and tucking in to a hay net of hay whilst on the road also it had cctv with sound so i had that on the dashbord of the van so when i was on the move i could keep an eye on tricky or tammy and the cart as well.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

michaelvanessa

I loved my old trailer for being able to see what was going on inside. My new trailer has a dressing room in the front so there's no way to see what's going on so we just listen for anything out of the ordinary. My dad wants to install a video monitor system that goes from the horse box to the car.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*video monitor cctv*

you can now get wireless units so there is no wires to run to the car from the trailer so you can just plug into the cigar lighter and play.
sorry it was the 2nd upright of the body of the horsebox and i think nylon ratchet straps will hold your cart sturdy and secure as well you can even scoch the wheels with 2 lengths of 2 by 4 so no movement occures to the wheels whilst in motion.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Your cart looks good. Looks just like mine. Roller bearing hubs, wheels look good but of course I can't really tell, but definatly worth going to look.

Did someone else start to refinish it or it it weathered from being outside?


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

From what I gather the woman who is selling the cart has it stored in the mountains at her sisters house. i wouldn't doubt that it was in good shape a couple of years ago but, having sat through colorado mountain snow and weather it obviously isn't fairing well. I asked her about the condition of the wood and she said it was still in good condition hopefully that holds up. I love how beautiful it looks, I hope it's sound because I would love to give it a new chance at life.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Just saw the photo of the squeeky wheel, be very suspect of that wheel, it looks like the seal has broken and the bearings are rusty. I know nothing about bearings , I always have someone else look at mine. 
I would think you want to bring a mechanicaly inclined person with you to look and open up that wheel to see what it looks like inside. 
You might want to get a Whitmers Coach Shop catalog to see how much bearings are. and if the inside of the hub is very rusty and pitted, you might need a new hub or possibly a new wheel. Whitmer's has bearings, hubs, and wheels.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*squeekey wheel*

clean the varnish from the spokes the hub were thay terminate looks like there is some play there is an old trick damp cloths or a drop of water to make the spokes swell a little as probley the wheel has dryed out thats why thay use to drive there carts in the river also check up on all the points what tc has said and surgested and tc will help you out on imformation on your medowbrook as tc owns one and her imformation on that perticular veichele is great.
And i will say a greatley valued driver and frend in the driving part of the horse forum with her knolage helping other drivers.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

My dad will be accompanying me and he's an old school machinist and engineer I spoke with him about bearings and such and he seemed very unfazed by the prospect of it. Though I will be checking all points you suggested thank you all very much.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*travleing with horse and cart and medowbrook.*

thats good and thanks for your kind words as well i beleave every body who has contrebuted to this string wishes you all the best in your new perchase and hopefully you will be on the road and going to shows or driveing out with other drivers on the trails and camping out.
its great fun with the horses and i wish you the very best to you and your horses.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Did you go and look at the cart?
Did you get it?
What did your dad think of the squeaky wheel?


----------



## clippityclop

LOL- she's holding out on us!


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

So I got the cart, it's in my barn drying out a tad right now. So I can begin stripping/sanding it after it's done.

When I saw it there was one piece of wood near the seat on the folding side was split and rotted, and the dash had what seemed like a split and slight rot.

however, once I brought it inside of the barn (from outside on a cement pad in the rocky mountains) the "rot" vanished and left what looks and feels like normal weathered wood with a slight split. Either way I'm replacing these pieces with new ones that I'm going to cut and bevel to match the old ones.

The wheel doesn't squeak but it does wobble in place because it's loose. My dad suspects it's because it is missing a codder pin which just wobbled off. Though the wheel itself is true not warped many of the spokes are slightly loose. Though the wheel spins several times (more than 5 or 6) freely. 

The other wheel seems pretty solid and it's angulature is appropriate. It also spinds freely and doesn't wobble in place. 

The rubber on both tires is completely free of cracking. Some of the floor boards are warped a bit though none of the metal bits (hub excluded) are rusty. 

The fenders are in in good shape, not warped out of shape though one is slightly knicked up, I don't see anything overall, that a bit of fine grit sanding won't fix. 

to top it all off, It's very very very well balanced. Though it weighs a ton, once you pick the shafts up it's night and day to my jerald/sulky which in comparison weighs a ton in the shafts. I was very impressed. It even gets lighter with people sitting in it imagine that LOL. 

Overall I'm very excited about my "find" and the woman whom I purchased the cart from was beyond fair and reasonable on the price. 

sorry for the long post guys I will try to upload pictures as soon as I can. Though it's been quite the week here in colorado with all of the snow we've been getting! I'm behind on everything all of a sudden, LOL.


----------



## clippityclop

Hooray! Can't wait to see pics once you get it cleaned up and whipped back in shape. So excited for you!!!!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Ashley congrats, I just finished refinishing my meadowbrook. I can say make sure you mark those floor boards, top from bottom and right from left. The first cart I refinished I didn't mark well and it was like putting an impossible puzzle back together.
Can't wait to see progress.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*new medow brook at home*

hiya thats awesome you have it at home and starting referbishing it so its a great prodject and like to see you driveing once its done.
many thanks for keeping us in the loop and we look foward in seeing some pictures.
many thanks michael.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

Started to sand my cart. I'm very impressed with the wood, once I started sanding the nice fresh wood grain began to peak through. Sanded for the better part of an hour or so and finished most of one of the wheels and half of a fender, LOL. This is certainly going to take some time but, I'm so thankful the wood was as I suspected it would be, LOL no pun intended.  will get some pictures as it starts to look different.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*travleing with 4 wheeler or medow brook.*

hiya tc i have analised your trailer in my minds eye.
ok if you have an escape door say in the middle and pilgrim takes up 2 partition thats no probs.
your 3 day event cart you can take the shafts off with the rabbit pin and the connecting bar removed and you can use small rachet (nylon)straps to secure the cart down and wheel chocks as well.
and the shafts protected in a bed deuvett under the cart.
ok your medow brook you posably have the shafts anchord in loops in rachet straps to the ceiling of the trailer and the medow brook anchord with rachet straps at the back,the other possabuilaty would be to have a small wooden stand which on top has 2 small shafts which slot in the same as the existing shafts to keep the medow brook levle whilst in transit and the shafts wrapped up and proteted and straped up on one side near the ceiling away from the horse.
i hope this helps.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

Cart is 75% sanded.  very excited. The spokes on the wheels have been allowed to breath and adjust their internal humidity and have fixed all but two of the spokes almost entirely. The remaining two loose spokes are only very slightly loose so I'm hoping they swell a tad more as the warm weather starts to move in.  love these warm days can't wait for spring/summer.

I'm thinking a nice mahogany/cherry for a stain then finish it off with several coats of eurathayne but, I suppose that will have to wait a minimum of a few months...


----------



## churumbeque

Ashleysmardigrasgirl said:


> So I got the cart, it's in my barn drying out a tad right now. So I can begin stripping/sanding it after it's done.
> 
> When I saw it there was one piece of wood near the seat on the folding side was split and rotted, and the dash had what seemed like a split and slight rot.
> 
> however, once I brought it inside of the barn (from outside on a cement pad in the rocky mountains) the "rot" vanished and left what looks and feels like normal weathered wood with a slight split. Either way I'm replacing these pieces with new ones that I'm going to cut and bevel to match the old ones.
> 
> The wheel doesn't squeak but it does wobble in place because it's loose. My dad suspects it's because it is missing a codder pin which just wobbled off. Though the wheel itself is true not warped many of the spokes are slightly loose. Though the wheel spins several times (more than 5 or 6) freely.
> 
> The other wheel seems pretty solid and it's angulature is appropriate. It also spinds freely and doesn't wobble in place.
> 
> The rubber on both tires is completely free of cracking. Some of the floor boards are warped a bit though none of the metal bits (hub excluded) are rusty.
> 
> The fenders are in in good shape, not warped out of shape though one is slightly knicked up, I don't see anything overall, that a bit of fine grit sanding won't fix.
> 
> to top it all off, It's very very very well balanced. Though it weighs a ton, once you pick the shafts up it's night and day to my jerald/sulky which in comparison weighs a ton in the shafts. I was very impressed. It even gets lighter with people sitting in it imagine that LOL.
> 
> Overall I'm very excited about my "find" and the woman whom I purchased the cart from was beyond fair and reasonable on the price.
> 
> sorry for the long post guys I will try to upload pictures as soon as I can. Though it's been quite the week here in colorado with all of the snow we've been getting! I'm behind on everything all of a sudden, LOL.


 They wobble and they have a leather washer that you need to grease and replace regularly. Whitmers coach has the leather washers. MNake sure your saddle is fairly wide to distribute the weight of the heavier cart.


----------



## churumbeque

I wanted to post a picture of my horse in the 1st stall, then a mini in a stall that I made and my gig behind with the shafts up over both horses.
This is a 3horse slant and the cart is tethered in 4 places on the axle and the shafts are tied to the ceiling


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

Thanks a bunch churumbeque,

I did not know about the leather washers. Though after reading more about it and what the wheel is like if you need a replacement it seems that might be what's wrong with my wheel. I'm going to take it apart after I'm done finishing the cart. On that note I purchased minwax's Sedona red stain and urethane clear gloss and a pre stain wood conditioner/sealer. I haven't seen many cherry meadowbrook carts out on the web but, I'm a sucker for the darker woods but didn't want brown or mahogany i also think it will look very sharp against the black patent leather on the shafts and black seat. crossing my fingers that I won't regret the cherry stain.

Also, thanks for sharing your picture of how you move with your cart. Your pony is adorable! If you didn't already know, lol.


----------



## churumbeque

Ashleysmardigrasgirl said:


> Thanks a bunch churumbeque,
> 
> I did not know about the leather washers. Though after reading more about it and what the wheel is like if you need a replacement it seems that might be what's wrong with my wheel. I'm going to take it apart after I'm done finishing the cart. On that note I purchased minwax's Sedona red stain and urethane clear gloss and a pre stain wood conditioner/sealer. I haven't seen many cherry meadowbrook carts out on the web but, I'm a sucker for the darker woods but didn't want brown or mahogany i also think it will look very sharp against the black patent leather on the shafts and black seat. crossing my fingers that I won't regret the cherry stain.
> 
> Also, thanks for sharing your picture of how you move with your cart. Your pony is adorable! If you didn't already know, lol.


get a piece of oak and do some samples I have seen walnut mixed with a reddish stain and it was gorgeous
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

Got a couple new pictures.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

You have been working very hard.

Great job!


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

I've nearly finished the dash and fenders which needed a lot of work. They were knicked in places and cracking in others from dryness. Ive spent a lot of time sanding, putty, sanding, putty and am glad to say they are nearly finished and ready to be stained. My plan of action is to do the removable small pieces bit by bit and wait to do the body until late spring. Anyways here's a picture don't mind the clutter, LOL.


----------



## churumbeque

Good job. Keep at it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

Thanks to the foot of snow that pounded the front range (of course where I live we got a lot more than most), I sat down and painted approximately 14 of the about bazillion carriage bolts that hold the meadowbrook together. Lol. Theyre the bolts I took off of the dash and fenders mostly.

They look amazing, like patent leather buttons or something. I can't wait to finish the rest of them haha.

Is there a reason the bolts get painted other than it looks really nicely finished?

Also, I'm ready to stain the fenders, piece of wood next to the flip seat, and dash. I'm debating whether or not I'm going to do that tonight. LOL. But gosh it's so hard waiting in-between all of the different steps. I really want to see the finished product.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

The way I paint the bolts is I get a length of lumber, doesn't matter what kind or how long, mine board is a 2 x 6, 18 inches long. 

Drill holes in the wood about 1/2 to 3/4 inch deep, with a 3/8 drill bit, that should be the right size for most of your bolts, drill holes around the board. 

Place bolts to be painted in the holes and spray on the primer, then the paint.
You can do as many bolts at a time as you want.

Hope that is helpful.


----------



## clippityclop

Wow you have wonderful patience AMG!! Excellent idea about the board for the screws and hardware Taffy! I need to remember that one for my own personal use.

This cart is going to look just LOVELY when it is done. So glad you are taking before/during/after photos! You are going to have some bragging rights when it is done!

A little off subject, but have any of you heard of MAST Harness/hardware shop in IL? I ran across a catalog that I've had for about 10 years (LOL- I never throw stuff like that away especially when they have rare/hard to find nuts/bolts/screws and such for carriages). Anyway, I can't find them online anywhere. Anyone know what became of them? I saw the exact same catalog sell as a 'vintage harness catalog' on ebay for $15. LOL! Maybe that means they are no longer in business.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I am cleaning my basement trying to get rid of stuff, I came across a bunch of old catalogs, Mast was one of them, I wondered the same thing, if they are in business.
I need to get that catalog out of the recycling bin, I also found a catalog from Smuckers harness in 1985, a delux harness was $595 today it is $1295.

I did visit Mast harness in Il, If I remember correctly it was a great shop.


----------



## clippityclop

It feels like finding things we need related to driving are becoming harder and harder to find these days - at least where I am - if it isn't a quarter horse or a western saddle, then they don't stock it.


----------



## Southern Grace

I am planning to build something like this for mine.

miniature horse trailer. Miniature horses in Arizona, miniature horses for sale, Mini horse cart, mini horse trailer, easy entry cart,

As it holds the axel of the cart, I feel it should be safe to use with the mostly wooden Meadowbrook cart, and bear the weight without really worrying about securing the wheels. My trailer has doors that swing sideways (rather than the ramp that must fold down). I plan to mount it to a single door, so in a panic situation, the door can still swing open, cart and all, to get the horse out. However, if I mount the cart so it sits a foot off the ground, the shafts would be sitting 13 feet in the air, and I have no idea what the minimum bridge clearance would be on roads we'd travel to shows or parades or whatever. So I'm still debating the logistics of it on a full-sized draft cart, but it's the best idea I've seen.
* Edit* According to TxDot, minimum bridge clearance is 14'6" so I'm clear in this state.

Those of you with experience, feel free to let me know any advise.


----------



## Saddlebag

I'm curious about the leather washers. What size and thickness are they?


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

sooo... I have some exciting news. I finally got around to staining some bits of my cart. It looks very nice, IMO. I love the color, couldn't be happier. Though thanks to the snow falling outside/cold I can't urethane varnish it today. It's still drying so it's a bit "patchy" but, here's some pics anyways 'cause I'm so darn stoked.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*staining and varnishing.*

ashley thay look awesome well i think you have a carrage renavateing buissness going to take off there lol.
your doing great and hopefully see you driveing.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

really quick, I thought I would post a picture of the sanded wheels and such which I do not think I have done yet. These pictures are from a month or two ago.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*meddow brook*

ashley your medow brook looks awesome i must congratulate you on a first class referbishment.
and the pictures with your horse are awesome.
many thanks for shareing them.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*transporting a cart.*

im deepley thinking about makeing some brackets and have them welded on to my trailer so i can take tricky and quincy and my troting sulky.
i have seen quite a few sulkys like that.
so the thought is there and if sarah takes pebbles and misty and my sulky to her mums at the sea in my trailer and i have my new one and van i can take nancys cart as well so i can ride quincy on the beach and also drive tricky so thats in my wish list.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

so I've been very busy these last few days trying to strip sand and stain my cart. I've got about 1/3 of the floor boards stained along with the dash and fenders. I'll be putting the parts I've stained back on the cart until I can take the whole cart up to the garage to be re-taken apart and varnished... Not ideal but, better than varnishing and having a ton of dust stick to the new varnish...

I am really loving this color...


----------



## Clayton Taffy

They are beautiful, Love the color too.
I hope you numbered those floor slats, or it is going to be one heck of a puzzle putting them back together. 
Looks really good!


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

Taffy Clayton said:


> They are beautiful, Love the color too.
> I hope you numbered those floor slats, or it is going to be one heck of a puzzle putting them back together.
> Looks really good!



bahahaha!


yes, I heeded your warning the first time!

My dad walked out this morning with a grim look on his face... I hope you marked all of those boards... Yeah, dad I did... The same way? facing the same direction, too?... LOL, no faith.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Ashleysmardigrasgirl said:


> bahahaha!
> 
> 
> yes, I heeded your warning the first time!
> 
> My dad walked out this morning with a grim look on his face... I hope you marked all of those boards... Yeah, dad I did... The same way? facing the same direction, too?... LOL, no faith.



I know how excited I got when refinishing. I said, "oh I will remember" or "it can't be that bad". Ha! It took me days! I just didn't want anyone else to go through that nightmare. Then I marked some just numbering, well each numbered board could go 4 ways, It was better but still a pita.


----------



## greentree

Taffy Clayton said:


> They are beautiful, Love the color too.
> I hope you numbered those floor slats, or it is going to be one heck of a puzzle putting them back together.
> Looks really good!


The first time we went to Sport Horse Nationals, we had an older Meadowbrook that needed refinishing....DH decided, rather than paint the metal, he would take it to a shop and have it all powder coated. With the thing completely dis-assembled, i twould be SO much easier(for ME) to work on.RIGHT? So, we numbered all those slats, took it apart, and the metal went to the shop. In mid August. The show was in late September. I sanded, and stained and varnished, all the while dripping sweat, because it was 105+ on the porch, and then DH decided he did not like the slats, and he took them to our friend's house and RAN THEM THROUGH THE PLANER....yep, erasing all the numders. The metal came back from the shop on the day BEFORE we were supposed to leave. At 1 in the morning, we were STILL trying to figure out how those slats went on the cart!!! We actually made it to Dallas, and then on to Virginia. And Hurricane Ike came through while we were gone!

Just a tip for anyone refinishing a Meadowbrook.

Nancy


----------



## greentree

Ashleysmardigrasgirl said:


> really quick, I thought I would post a picture of the sanded wheels and such which I do not think I have done yet. These pictures are from a month or two ago.


While you have it apart, you might check into shorter shafts. Mine are too long for my ponies, too. 

Nancy


----------



## michaelvanessa

*shafts*

ashley if you have a shoughter pair of shafts i think thay would be better.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

Yes, I am in the process of finding someone to buy a set of shafts from. LOL... fingers crossed someone I emailed comes through...

pictures on the cart


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

I forgot to mention, I am also looking into adjusting the way the seat sits. I would like it to be a bit higher.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*shafts*

thats a good idear did you want a quick chat


----------



## greentree

It looks gorgeous!! Love the color. Good work!!

Nancy


----------



## Clayton Taffy

You might be able to use your current shafts. See if you can cut the back end off the shaft and then move the shafts back, thus shortening them. Whittmers Coach shop in Narvon, PA is the best for supplies. No website but they have a great catalog and are very helpful, you can call them and Mr. Whittmer will give you great advice on raising the seat and everything else. If you cut the back ends off your shafts you might be able to use the cut off part to put under the seat, on top of the shafts to raise the seat.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Helpful chart on shaft lengths and widths.

American Driving Society


----------



## Clayton Taffy

You probably know this already,but might I suggest that you 3 coats of Spar or marine grade varnish to protect your beautiful cart. 
I can't get over the fact that that is the same cart. Do you still have an original photo?


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

Thanks a bundle taffy.
You've been a huge help to me in navigating my way through this. 

I have not varnished it yet but, when I do I will for sure 3+ coats. I have the valspar urethane. 

There should be photos of what it used to look like on page two of this thread though I know I have some around here somewhere.

I spoke with a carriage company who supplies what they call shaft horns. I told him my shafts were much too long and at the tip of the right one there was a crack that someone fixed with a bit of piping. I asked him if it would be appropriate to cut the shafts to a more appropriate length then put the horn on an he said that would work well for that situation. I am leaning towards that currently anybody have any experience with these?


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

michael

The idea with the brackets on the back of the trailer is what I plan to do. Someone coined a name for it called a cart caddy LOL

Im going to drill a few holes into the back of my trailer then fit some angle irons to the back for the wheels to ride on.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*cart on the rear of trailer.*

its a great idear and have the best of both worlds again and go to the sea again but driveing this time.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Ashleysmardigrasgirl said:


> Thanks a bundle taffy.
> You've been a huge help to me in navigating my way through this.
> 
> I have not varnished it yet but, when I do I will for sure 3+ coats. I have the valspar urethane.
> 
> There should be photos of what it used to look like on page two of this thread though I know I have some around here somewhere.
> 
> I spoke with a carriage company who supplies what they call shaft horns. I told him my shafts were much too long and at the tip of the right one there was a crack that someone fixed with a bit of piping. I asked him if it would be appropriate to cut the shafts to a more appropriate length then put the horn on an he said that would work well for that situation. I am leaning towards that currently anybody have any experience with these?


How about a photo of your shafts from the front? and the "horn" you are talking about. Please!


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

I know linking is discouraged but, I am at the DMV and can't upload stuff...

I will try to get a picture of my shafts. They're draft sized as my wheels are something to the effect of 46-49" I can't quite remember. In any case the shafts are several feet too long for my horse. 

Here is a link to the horns

Shaft Repair Horn (End) | Iowa Valley Carriage


----------



## greentree

That is interesting....never seen one. The people at Iowa Valley are very knowledgable. 

Will the curve in the shaft remain the same if you cut it at the front? How much of the shaft remains in the horn?

Nancy


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I had never heard of them being called a horn,
This is my breaking cart, I bought it with "horns" on it. About 5 years later, one of the shafts broke right above the right horn and I then bought a piece of muffler pipe to repair it. The horns have lasted since before I bought the cart in 1984, and my muffler repair has been there since about 1989.





















Sandy is great at Iowa Valley, She is meeting me at my next show with a handful of different bits for me to try on P.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*meddowbrook*

hiya its looking realy good.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

Thanks so much for sharing taffy!

That makes me feel much better about the horns... I tried to look them up and see if anyone else used them and was having a hard time finding any and gosh no wonder. they basically blend in perfectly once your a few feet away. 

I think I will put my order in for them and leather washers today.


----------

